# Bama in Tiger Territory



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*NO TRASH TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR I'll lock this bia faster than masher can say Let Her Eat*!



So, we're coming down there this weekend. What ya'll thinking down there? Ya'll have home field advantage obviously but..... I still think we are a good on-the-road team this year like last, if everyone will play like they want it, and not go out there and piddle around like they did the SC game. I know ya'll arnt going to make it easy though, I look for it to be a very close game score wise. If we win, I bet it wont be by more than ~1 Touchdown or so...

PS. Eat a corn dog for me... :rockn:


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Should be a good game!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

No trash talk? that's no fun.. LOL I'm rootin for the Tigers, but the way it's been going, I don't know... I will actually be over there this weekend... wish I could go to the game while I was there... 

Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll be there. If our defense has any pride left after the Auburn game, they will win this game for us. The offensive and coaching edge go to Bama.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I was down there about 3 weeks or so ago. Should be a good game. Everybody down there was drunker than at mud nats.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

its what we do...I just hope I'm sober enough to go ride Sunday


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think that it will be a very good game. Should be defensive battle like the auburn game. But there is one HUGE edge that alabame will have over LSU, and that is they don't have Jordan Jefferson as their QB. dude is garbage and will never win a big game as long as he is in the game and les miles is on the sideline. I HOPE LSU will win and it should be a close one, but I think bama will have the edge. 

Just depends on who shows up to play and who doesn't.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, Jordan Jefferson sucks big time. Out of all the people that LSU could have recruited, why did they get him. I hope LSU wins, but have a feeling bama is going to.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not defending Jefferson at all, but I think he got thrown into a toug situation before he was ready. Before Perilleaux got in trouble with the law and got kicked off team, we had a 2 year quarterback system. Each guy sat 2 years and learned, then played two years. Perilleaux screwed that up and caused Jefferson to get thrown into the ring early. A coach like Saban can work with a situation like this but I don't think Miles has.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

csmith said:


> I'm not defending Jefferson at all, but I think he got thrown into a toug situation before he was ready. Before Perilleaux got in trouble with the law and got kicked off team, we had a 2 year quarterback system. Each guy sat 2 years and learned, then played two years. Perilleaux screwed that up and caused Jefferson to get thrown into the ring early. A coach like Saban can work with a situation like this but I don't think Miles has.


Well said.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

How can you start a football thread and have no trash talk ?


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

csmith said:


> I'm not defending Jefferson at all, but I think he got thrown into a toug situation before he was ready. Before Perilleaux got in trouble with the law and got kicked off team, we had a 2 year quarterback system. Each guy sat 2 years and learned, then played two years. Perilleaux screwed that up and caused Jefferson to get thrown into the ring early. A coach like Saban can work with a situation like this but I don't think Miles has.


 

i dont care when he got thrown in the system or not. he has almost 2 full years of playing in the system and has had 2 full offseasons to learn the system. how much time does he need? most people would only get off seasons and WATCHING the other quaterbacks play. he has been playing and should know by now what he needs to do and still cant do it. he is garbage.

the last 2 times that LSU won national championships, they didnt have great quaterbacks. niether maulk or flynn are starters in the NFL. but both of them knew what they needed and understood how to manage the football game. Jordan Jefferson cant mangae a game for LSU and when they need him to step up he cant.

now with that being said coaching does have alot to do with it. the coaches should be training and coaching him up to the level they need. but with miles, thats not gonna happen.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^ I agree, like I said I'm not defending him. He should know how to manage the offense by now. The fact that he doesn't by now is on the coaching staff. I would much rather a smart quarterback with a little less talent than a talented dumbass, but unfortunately Jefferson is neither

On another note, we're goin to ride the spillway in LaPlace Sunday down your way. I'm just hoping I can wave some LSU colors proudly


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

100% bama fan,50% tiger fan.even though i live in LA im not exactly a die hard tiger fan.on the other hand my dad was born in AL.

P.S. brutforce504 is right.

It ain't goin happen with MILES.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

LSU ALL THE WAY


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*JUST KICKED OFF*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lsu defense is saving there offense's arse right now .. close game fo sho


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Tiger meat!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I bet RDWD is pissed.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

TIGERS FTW


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Holy crap, I can't beleive LSU pulled it off.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

they got so freakin lucky


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the fact is we just played like sh*t the second half. We had several chances to turn the game back around, and didnt. If I see McElroy on campus, I'll probably hit him in the mouth. Congrats on the win tigers.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Your better kick him where the sun don't shine too. He's a big ole boy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Your better kick him where the sun don't shine too. He's a big ole boy.


haha!! He needs to learn to hold on to the ball when he get's hit. All in all I guess there was really nothing he could do he was setting to throw the ball and he got nailed, so really, I guess it's the linemans fault for not blocking.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

after its all said and done that was a good game. I look forward to seeing how they do the rest of the year. Both LSU and Bama - LSU (National Champion again?)


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

that was a really good game... good game Bama


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Did yall(Bama) come out with any injuries like we did?? Cuz were gonna need yall to be healthy for the Iron Bowl, especially if Georgia can pull out a win


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No I think we're all doin pretty good at the moment. Not sure how Richards is feeling, if he's back to %100 or not...


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

They said he would return.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He _has_ returned, he's played in the last few games.... What Im saying is I don't know if he's %100 yet, he isnt playing like he's %100..............


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Well the fact is we just played like sh*t the second half. We had several chances to turn the game back around, and didnt. If I see McElroy on campus, I'll probably hit him in the mouth. Congrats on the win tigers.


then his offensive line will make a mud hole out of you ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> then his offensive line will make a mud hole out of you ...



I dont know saturday they moved and let LSU's lineman make a mud hole out of him....................


----------

